
Potential NVIDIA/Intel settlement could mean good news for Apple - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/12/potential-nvidiaintel-settlement-could-mean-good-news-for-apple.ars
======
wtallis
This would be good news for anybody who wants a laptop with good graphics (at
least until AMD can ship a great mobile Fusion chip, which isn't likely to
happen anytime soon).

What I don't understand is why, given the hardball Intel has been playing, I
haven't seen much reference to NVidia's GPU related patents before this. We
know that there are a lot of patent holders other than AMD and NVidia
complicating things, but it would seem that after all these years, NVidia has
got to have at least a few killer patents of their own. With Intel trying to
make their agreement completely one-sided, why hasn't NVidia been threatening
to cancel the agreement completely and use their GPU patents to get a C&D
order against Intel's flagship consumer CPUs?

